# Mara X - is it the pump???



## nikv (Oct 27, 2021)

Hello,

Over the past few weeks the machine has been making a weird noise while the coffee extraction is going on, as the pressure goes above approx 7-8 bar. The pitch of the sound changes, to something akin a car belt slipping. 
I contacted Bella Barista and they suggested that I should clean out the OPV, re-lubricate the valve/spring and re-adjust it to 9 bar.
Did all that today (there's a good how-to video from Lelit Insider on youtube) but apart from the pressure at which OPV diverts the water to the drip tray now being at 9 bar (it was closer to 10 before), the noise is still there, and together with the noise the top pressure needle goes clockwise to the bottom scale at the point the OPV engages.
Opening up the steam valve makes the top needle return to 1.5 to 2 bar (depending on how hot the machine is).

Anyone have any idea what is going on?
I have a link to the video taken once I adjusted the OPV for anyone interested.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

nikv said:


> Hello,
> 
> Over the past few weeks the machine has been making a weird noise while the coffee extraction is going on, as the pressure goes above approx 7-8 bar. The pitch of the sound changes, to something akin a car belt slipping.
> I contacted Bella Barista and they suggested that I should clean out the OPV, re-lubricate the valve/spring and re-adjust it to 9 bar.
> ...


Is it still in warranty? If so then I would speak to BB about an exchange/fix.
If a machine is broken/doing funny things/funny noises and in warranty then an end user should not have to fiddle with its insides to fix it.


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

Well that's a weird one!
I notice from your video that the pump (brew) pressure ramps up straight to 8+bar or so with no pre-infusion? Have you fitted a flow control device and altered the the lower spring in the group because, if not, it should not be doing that.
It seems the steam pressure gauge is trying to indicate roughly 8+ bar (the same as the pump) as if the pump is pressurising the service (steam) boiler as well as the HX brew section?
Could be that one of the solenoid valves has stuck or is letting by.
Unfortunately looks like it will need a workshop fix which is obviously a complete PIA from your location! 
You could send your video to BB and see if they can diagnose the fault from that (might be able to if they have had this before) and maybe suggest it needs X part?


----------



## JP60606 (Dec 3, 2021)

Have you sent that video to BB? They should see that there's something very wrong with it there!


----------



## nikv (Oct 27, 2021)

I've sent the video to BB and they are saying: 'the boiler fill solenoid Is letting water into the steam part of the boiler under the pump pressure, the machine requires a new water inlet valve fitting'.
They've asked me to send the machine over but seem to have forgotten I now live in France.
I've already exchanged the 2 way solenoid valve they sent me a couple of months back, so wonder which valve this is - it isn't clear from their description.
Sending the machine back from France would be a pain as I'm worried about one of the customs deciding that duties are due. Anyway, I'll see if they can tell me which part specifically this is and if perhaps I can just get the part and replace it.


----------

